# My Thumper has passed



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Moments ago, I went in to check on the bunny's and found my blue flemmie buck Thumper had passed away some time today. We at least have some of Thumper in his daughter. Lil Blue was the only survivor of his and Velvets union.I don't know what else to post at the moment.

We will miss him.

Binky free Thumper, have fun and enjoy the unlimited banana chips and craisins.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP Thumper! I'm so sorry


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky-free at the Bridge, Thumper!:rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. ink iris:Binky Free Thumper ink iris:

 :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 1, 2009)

Binky Free Thumper...may you live on in your daughter...hopefully she keeps his memory alive and gives you lots of smiles to come.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 1, 2009)

She has, when I have looked at her in the past, I always saw the same twinkle in her eyes that Thumper had.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 1, 2009)

I was on the phone with Alicia when I first read this - she didn't even know about it at the time - and I couldn't help but tear up over this. It seems so darn unfair.

I'm so glad you have his daughter - but I wish you still had HIM too.

Binky free Thumper - I know you were well loved and cared for.

How is the rest of the family doing?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 1, 2009)

oh no i am so sorry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 1, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of your loss of Thumper. No matter how long they are with us it's never long enough. Rest in peace big boy and binky free at the bridge. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 1, 2009)

The family is doing o.k. Karen and I are still worn out from the trip and both kids are sick, so I don't think it will hit us until I remove his cage tomorrow night.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry. What a shocking and sudden way to lose him.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry...:tears2:ray:

urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:

Rest Peacefully, Thumper


----------



## Saffy (Sep 2, 2009)

I absolutely hate these posts - I am so sorry .. x


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binkie free Thumper

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry, Dave and Karen. Thumper was a beautiful Flemmie .

I'm pleased you have his daughter, but losing him is so very sad.

Jan


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 2, 2009)

Awww Dave I'm so very sorry for your loss. I didn't have a chance to get to know Thumper, but I understand how dear our buns are to us. Binky free sweet boy...


----------



## anneq (Sep 2, 2009)

Rest in Peace Thumper


Binky-free at the bridge:magicwand:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, 
Binky free Thumper :angelandbunny:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 2, 2009)

Dave, I'm so sorry you lost your Thumper.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Big Guy.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## myheart (Sep 3, 2009)

I was reading your blog when I had to scratch my head and ask myself, "Did I miss something about Thumper?" But as I scrolled back, I found where you had noted that he wasn't feeling well, so I knew I had to check the Rainbow Bridge.

I am so sorry you lost Thumper. It sounds like the other bunners are having a difficult with his loss also. Did you let the othershave time with him to see he was gone? You might have to have a talk with each of them to make sure they understand.

So glad to hear that you still haveThumper's baby girl. I guess she is on her way to becoming one spoiled bunny... 

Binky Free Thumper. Your parents and roommates will certainly miss you.

:bunnyangel::rainbow::bunnyangel:

myhert


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 3, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm so glad you have his daughter - but I wish you still had HIM too.
> 
> Binky free Thumper - I know you were well loved and cared for.
> 
> How is the rest of the family doing?



I agree - it is never easy to lose a rabbit friend. :rainbow::hug1Binky free Thumper...

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you from my family and the herd for everyone's kind reply's.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am sorry it took me so long to find this.  I'm also sorry to hear that Thumper has passed. Binky free, "little" guy... 

:rainbow:


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Thumper is still remembered!!! 
Rest in Peace and know you're loved, dear Thumper!
:angelandbunny:


----------

